# 2nd Trip w/XD9



## UNCTEP (Feb 8, 2009)

Went to the range this afternoon for a while, trying to get some more practice. My shots aren't really consistent, but I feel like today was better than the last time. Below is my target from today... I went for center of the target with the first 2 magazines, then for the head area on 2nd 2. After that I tried to go for the neck/upper chest area, but they ended up all over the place.

From looking at the target can anyone see anything obvious I might be doing wrong? Seems like I'm usually a little low and to the right... (this was my 3rd trip ever shooting a handgun, still a newbie). This was all at about 25ft I believe.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

From one noob to anohter, looks good. Question, did your arms get tired after a while? Mine did and I noticed that my shot were off compared to my first 50 rounds.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ummm..........looks like - YA GOT 'EM!:smt023

Slow and steady when 1st starting out. If you were AIMING at both center RED dots......not really seeing much low/left on this pic.

How many rounds?
Are the "wild flyers" 1st? Or the tight groups? Or a mixture?

Keep at it. I used to blow thru 200+ rounds a trip once a wk w/my XD9sc, now I'm lucky to use 50. - Not because of cost......because of practice and accurate consistancy doesn't _require it_


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

good job


----------

